# Motorola EX118 mensaje de error



## Carlos H Toro Blair (May 22, 2013)

Saludos amigos, me llego un celu motorola, ex118, este cuando se enciende sale un mensaje que dice falla al verificar HW, y no he podido dar con el daño, le hice una especie de reflux, pero sin flux, o sea lo calente suavemente, luego lo meti a la lavadora ultrasonica, le hice una buena limpieza, y este no me responde si alguien sabe o me puede dar algun consejo se los agradezco, adjuntare una foto del equipo con el mensaje gracias


----------



## Carlos H Toro Blair (Jun 7, 2013)

Saludos amigos, ya solucionado el problema del equipo paso a informarles cual era el daño, si el daño era fisico, un compañero del foro me dio la idea que revisara por los lados del tactil, y si este se veia bien aparentemente, y cuando le hice una inspeccion mas a fondo, me encontre con que la paqueña flex en la parte que esta oculta contra el marco del tactil, estaba picada, (ya sea por maldad o ignorancia) pero bien camuflada, esta estaba picada y claro en el booteo esta no deja avanzar, ya cambiado el tactil, el problema se supero, esto me deja como experiencia que no hay que confiar en nadie, o sea a investigar mas a fondo, y revisar con mas juicio, eso es todo por hoy me disculpan pero queria compartirles a uds la solucion de esta falla.


----------

